# mot de passe perdu mac os 9.2



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour a tous

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un powerbook g4 avec mac os 9.2
Je n'ai pas le mot de passe utilisateur et aucun cd d'install
Y a t il une solution pour demarrer l'ordi et supprimer ce mot de passe ou bien doit je le faire "formater"


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

et le vendeur ne t'a rien donné   

un ordi est normallement livré avec ses propres cd d'installation, à moins d'être d'origine douteuse  :mouais: 

il y a d'autre solutions que le formatage, mais de toute façon, tu auras besoin d'un cd systeme,
ou d'un autre mac avec firewire...


----------



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

c un pc achete aux encheres, je l'ai eu a un prix derisoire, si j'ai bien compris faut que je l'emmene chez un revendeur pour le reinstaller sans mot de passe


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

achète toi panther (10.3), et fait une clean install, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire.

l'autre solution, c'est de le démarrer en mode target-disk (disque firewire) en pressant la touche "T",
de le connecter à un autre mac, et de supprimer les préférences "utilisateurs multiples"
mais bon, garder un pwb G4 sous 9.2, c'est bien dommage


----------



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

merci de ta reponse.


----------



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

j'ai essaye de le faire avec un autre mac meme configuration.

Aucune preference n'etait activée, il y avait un trousseau de clefs verrouillé et je n'ai pas pu le deverouiller sans le mot de passe. J'en suis toujours au même point. Quelqu'un aurait il une autre solution a me soumettre avant que je l'emmene chez un revendeur mac. Je l'ai juste pris car aux encheres il etait a moins de 100 ¤ ce qui me semblait interessant.


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

tu n'as pas un cd sur lequel demarrer momentanement ?

mais comme je te le disais, si tu as accés à une autre machine, c'est jouable aussi... à condition qu'elle ait un port firewire.


----------



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

j'ai eu acces a une autre machine avec le port fireware. j'ai pu aller dans le dd de mon portable. Les preferences utilisateurs multiples c etait vide, il y a avait un dossier avec des clefs dans le menu trousseau qui etait verrouille au nom de la personne. j'ai voulu deverouille mais il me fallait ce fameux mot de passe et en le supprimant et rallumant mon portable normalement ca ne fonctionnait tjs pas. Peut etre ais je mal fait une manipulation ?

Est ce que c rentable de l'emmener chez un revendeur qui me reinstallerait tout propre sachant que c un portable powerbook g4 de 2001 et que j'ai eu a 100 ¤

Merci 

Si besoin de renseignement sur pc windows je me ferais un plaisir de vous aider car je connais bcp mieux


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

Elodie89 a dit:
			
		

> Les preferences utilisateurs multiples c etait vide, il y a avait un dossier avec des clefs dans le menu trousseau qui etait verrouille au nom de la personne.



comment ça, c'était vide ?

la manip, c'est qu'une fois que tu as fais monter la machine coincée comme disque dur externe sur une autre, tu vas sur "disque de demarage/dossier systeme/préférences" (de la machine coincée bien entendu  ) et tu colles tout ce qui contient "utilisateurs multiples" à la benne.
après, tu redémarres....


----------



## Elodie89 (12 Juillet 2004)

J'ai pu acceder a ce dossier mais il etait vide j'aurais du le mettre a la corbeille quand meme ?

Le pire dans l'histoire c que mon ami travaille dans un magasin informatique mais qui ne travaille qu'avec windows et c assez different et surtout nous n'avons aucun cd !!!


----------



## ficelle (12 Juillet 2004)

Elodie89 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pu acceder a ce dossier mais il etait vide j'aurais du le mettre a la corbeille quand meme ?



ce n'était pas un dossier, mais un fichier 
oui, il faut jeter,et vider la corbeille, mais de memoire, il y avait aussi un dossier utilisateur multiples à neutraliser... 
enfin, commence deja par celui la, et tente un redémarrage


----------



## Elodie89 (13 Juillet 2004)

merci bcp ca a fonctionné !!! reste la nouvelle version maintenant lol


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2004)

Elodie89 a dit:
			
		

> merci bcp ca a fonctionné !!!


cool  



			
				Elodie89 a dit:
			
		

> reste la nouvelle version maintenant lol


bah oui, et tu vas pouvoir montrer à ton mec à quoi ressemble un vrai systeme d'exploitation, sans bios  

a+


----------



## Elodie89 (13 Juillet 2004)

oui oui j'ai quand meme du mal lol
je peux ouvrir une seule page internet a la fois et il connait pas le clic droit lol , la molette de ma souris ne fonctionne pas !!!
d'ailleurs si tu as encore des precieux conseils ca m'aiderait lol


----------



## ficelle (13 Juillet 2004)

la molette de ta souris fonctionera parfaitement sous 10.3 

et c'est quoi comme modele alors ?

(tu peux voir la frequence dans menu pomme/informations systeme apple)


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2004)

il est bien ce garcon quand meme... :love:


----------



## Elodie89 (13 Juillet 2004)

Oui tu l'as dit il est bien ; je suppose que tu l'aurais ete aussi


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

je sais pas, je suis un peu en decalage actuellement (et sur un vieux pc portable sous win98)

mais c est vrai : mes amis sont des mecs biens...  :love:


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, je suis un peu en decalage actuellement (et sur un vieux pc portable sous win98)
> 
> mais c est vrai : mes amis sont des mecs biens...  :love:



tiens, t'es là toi... t'as vu l'heure ! ?    :rose: 

ps : je crois que pour les photos, on va se gratter   


'lo elodie !

ça se passe bien* ?

*genre, tu as reussi à ouvrir + de 2 fenetres dans explorer ?  :love:


----------



## Elodie89 (15 Juillet 2004)

Coucou

lol oui ca y est j'ai pu ouvrir plus de deux fenetre internet explorer, et j'espere bien que sous panther c plus simple que sous os 9.2 : franchement y a quand meme une manip a effectuer alors que sous xp tu cliques sur internet explorer et hop ca te l'ouvre direct !!! Et ma pauvre souris sans molette je t'en parle meme pas lol, quelle perte de temps, mais bon tout va s'arranger et surtout merci a vous !!!


----------



## Elodie89 (15 Juillet 2004)

c remoi lol je donne des nouvelles au cas ou ca interesse qqun
j'ai telecharge le driver de ma souris et maintenant j'ai le clic droit et la molette c le bonheur !!!
tout ca pour dire que tout est faisable enfin presque tout et il y a tjs qqun pour aider ici 
Si besoin d'aide sur pc n'hesitez pas a venir me voir


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tiens, t'es là toi... t'as vu l'heure ! ?  :rose:
> 
> ps : je crois que pour les photos, on va se gratter
> 
> ...


salut mon chou a la creme !!  

pour l heure je sais pas, je poste avant de filer courir les rues et chercher ma belle !  :love:

pour les photos, quelles photos ? 

j ai reussi a DL le driver pour Win98 du dimage mais je ne vais pas faire planter ce pauvre IBM alors je les conserverais sur celui de N. (sous Win98 aussi...  ) 

au fait, ici aussi, c est dur d ouvrir deux fenetres d explorer en meme temps...


----------



## Elodie89 (15 Juillet 2004)

lol prend xp pro il trouve la plupart des drivers pour toi tout seul !!!!
il est sympa non ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

XPPro qu est-ce que c est... 

pas la peine ma jolie, mon PowerMac roule en Panther (j ai failli dire en jaguar...  ) et je ne suis ici que de passage... nota je viens de trouver une charmante girl avec Ti1Ghz pour me sauvegarder mes photos... apple roxxah !!


----------



## ficelle (15 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nota je viens de trouver une charmante girl avec Ti1Ghz pour me sauvegarder mes photos... apple roxxah !!



on va peut-etre voir des images alors !

sinon, j'allais dire qu'on aller finir par se faire rappeller à l'ordre par le modo... mais je me rend compte que c'est OIT !


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

de toute facon, je vais aller me choper des pelloches chez les orthodox jews de B&H, je verrais s ils font aussi du transfert sur CD (les prix des developpements sont plus eleves qu en france...  )

trop sympa le modo...


----------



## Elodie89 (15 Juillet 2004)

lol j'ai pas tout compris je crois alem c pas grave c une discution bien symapthique coucou ficelle tu as lu j'ai tout bien maintenant : la molette et clic droit de ma souris et je peux ouvrir plusieurs page internet explorer !!!
Et surtout un grand merci pour le deblocage du mot de passe


----------



## ice (16 Juillet 2004)

Elodie89 a dit:
			
		

> c un pc achete aux encheres, je l'ai eu a un prix derisoire, si j'ai bien compris faut que je l'emmene chez un revendeur pour le reinstaller sans mot de passe



Salut, 

Ton ordi, tu l'as acheter au anchères, pour moi de cent euros? Il marche bien, même si son prix était si dérisoir?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> XPPro qu est-ce que c est...


comprendre : si meme mes frangins, ma chere petite femme et un ami isole n ont pas reussi a me convaincre du bienfonde de cette sous-merde de Xp, c est pas toi qui y arrivera...   



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine ma jolie, mon PowerMac roule en Panther


comprendre X.3




			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (j ai failli dire en jaguar...  )


comprendre X.2



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et je ne suis ici que de passage...


comprendre : les vacances vont passer bien trop vite pour ce qu il en reste (mais bon, il me reste encore pas mal de jours de conges et de RTT ensuite...)



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> nota je viens de trouver une charmante girl avec Ti1Ghz pour me sauvegarder mes photos...


Hi Kirsten, if you read that, i m happy to know that you don t understand french !!  see you tomorrow !  (mais pas avec son mac, mince...)
et en plus, elle va vraiment lire la Kirsten...  trop sym-pa (comme disent ces c... de parisiens, ici ils disent "Oh My GOOOd, it`s sO Cooool !!" 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> apple roxxah !!


traduction : Votez pour moi !!  euh... non, "Prenez la vie du bon cote, Prenez un Mac !" (spomsorise par l AUG de la Rue St-Denis !   )

kekilfou le modo...


----------



## Elodie89 (16 Juillet 2004)

Oui il marche bien , meme tres bien 
En fait mon ami travaille dans un magasin d'informatique et son patron va regulierement sur paris et achete des lots informatiques aux encheres. Dans ce dernier lot il y avait ce portable qui fonctionne bien et qui fonctionnera encore mieux sous panther.
D'ailleurs sur un autre forum on m'a accuse de receller un portable volé alors que il existe une facture de vente aux encheres de ce portable lol.

Et ... xp pro par a mac os 9 n'est pas une merde mais je vous dirais surement que s'en est une par rapport a panther 10.3 lol


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2004)

de toute facon, XPPro ne tournerait pas sur mes macs !!!  

(si Jean-Miche vient ici faire de la pub pour VPC, je le bannis a vie !!  )


----------



## MohamedVIP (30 Septembre 2012)

ficelle a dit:


> achète toi panther (10.3), et fait une clean install, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire.
> 
> l'autre solution, c'est de le démarrer en mode target-disk (disque firewire) en pressant la touche "T",
> de le connecter à un autre mac, et de supprimer les préférences "utilisateurs multiples"
> mais bon, garder un pwb G4 sous 9.2, c'est bien dommage



J'ai fait ça mais ça ma affiché un truc jaune en forme de cible d'hélico qui se déplace sur le fond violet . Que faire pour mon iMac g3:rose:En plus, c'est le seul mac que j'ai

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------

:hein:





MohamedVIP a dit:


> J'ai fait ça mais ça ma affiché un truc jaune en forme de cible d'hélico qui se déplace sur le fond violet . Que faire pour mon iMac g3:rose:En plus, c'est le seul mac que j'ai





ficelle a dit:


> achète toi panther (10.3), et fait une clean install, c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire.
> 
> l'autre solution, c'est de le démarrer en mode target-disk (disque firewire) en pressant la touche "T",
> de le connecter à un autre mac, et de supprimer les préférences "utilisateurs multiples"
> mais bon, garder un pwb G4 sous 9.2, c'est bien dommage



ET OH ! J'ai pas 200 000 euros pour mac os 10.3 quand même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h30 ----------




alèm a dit:


> de toute facon, XPPro ne tournerait pas sur mes macs !!!
> 
> (si Jean-Miche vient ici faire de la pub pour VPC, je le bannis a vie !!  )



mouais:mouais:


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2012)

MohamedVIP a dit:


> mouais:mouais:


Probablement _the_ déterrage de l'année ! Respect !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2012)

Bon alors, avec un seul Mac, le mode target ne set à rien, il a pour but de transformer le Mac en simple disque dur externe Firewire pour un temps, mais un disque dur externe sans ordi pour le brancher dessus &#8230; 

Sinon, 200 000 &#8364; pour Mac OS X 10.3, même si c'est un jeu de CD en or massif, ça fait cher, sur le marché de l'occase, ça doit se trouver à 20-30 &#8364; à tout casser (pour les CD en plastique, du moins, ceux en or, faudra compter un peu plus ). Cela dit, Mac OS X 10.3 sur un iMac G3, ça parait risqué (son firmware est-il à jour pour Panther, a-t-il assez de mémoire vive pour le faire tourner &#8230 Je chercherais plutôt un CD de Mac OS 9.1 ou 9.2.



Sly54 a dit:


> Probablement _the_ déterrage de l'année ! Respect !



Non non, il y a quelques temps on a vu remonter un fil de &#8230; 2001 !


----------



## melaure (1 Octobre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non non, il y a quelques temps on a vu remonter un fil de  2001 !



Par contre le Jean-Miche est toujours là avec sa salade, sauf que de commercial Microsoft, il est passé commercial Parallels ...

Alors certes il est moins délirant car les différences entre les produits sont moindre mais comment ne pas oublier quand il nous certifiait que VPC (de l'émulation à l'époque) sur un iBook G3, donnait les même perfs qu'un Pentium à 300 Mhz ...   

Une blague qu'on aime à se raconter entre anciens du Mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Par contre le Jean-Miche est toujours là avec sa salade, sauf que de commercial Microsoft, il est passé commercial Parallels ...
> 
> Alors certes il est moins délirant car les différences entre les produits sont moindre mais comment ne pas oublier quand il nous certifiait que VPC (de l'émulation à l'époque) sur un iBook G3, donnait les même perfs qu'un Pentium à 300 Mhz ...
> 
> Une blague qu'on aime à se raconter entre anciens du Mac



Certes, pis il y avait les mots magiques, les appeaux à Jean-Miche, il suffisait de mettre par exemple les mots FNAC et LaCie dans le même post pour être sûr de le voir rappliquer !


----------

